

Gmail is getting a brand new inbox  - marvwhere
http://gmailblog.blogspot.de/2013/05/a-new-inbox-that-puts-you-back-in.html

======
krmmalik
Interesting. I have "labels" setup in gmail that match this system very
closely, and i use "rules" and manual filtering to deal with it. I wonder if
Gmail will automatically mark the emails for the right tab accordingly or if
there'll be some scope to customise/tune the system.

Either way, it's a welcome step forward.

------
ben336
Looks like they're just formalizing the power-user label pattern to make it
more accessible for new users/non-tweakers

~~~
notatoad
formalizing and automating. having your messages automatically filed into one
of those tabs (without having to set up any rules) is a lot more exciting than
the fact that the tabs exist.

------
ziko
People who want their email under control already have something similar - for
instance, I have filters and labels and folders for Newsletters and offers,
one for Family and friends, University and so on.

People who haven't taken control of their inbox yet won't be bothered to do
that now.

Loved the music in the video though.

------
k-mcgrady
They've actually done this for a while without any user interaction. They
automatically have setup forums, notifications, and bulk labels for me.
They've just moved them too the top. Hopefully they've refined them too cause
they never worked too well for me.

------
portmanteaufu
This won't help me. The only pain point I experience in my GMail workflow is
the inability to mark-as-read or delete emails from my status tray. I end up
opening one-line emails and spam just so I don't have to track them down and
mark them as read later.

~~~
pbiggar
Keyboard shortcuts make this very easy, in particular '[' (archive and move to
the next one).

~~~
portmanteaufu
I was referring to the Android app.

------
Xanza
Looks really, really great! I can't wait.

------
ozh
Gmail should just get a brand new "Compose Email" that's not an infuriating
fucking tiny half-baked pop-up.

------
pjmlp
Look Google just invented mail filter rules!

~~~
budgi3
_automatic_ mail filter rules

------
yoster
I hate the box look all the companies are going for. It's like the fucking
80s/90s all over again....

~~~
chopsueyar
...or the box look with the pinterest double-column BS.

